# Punishment for 11 year old?



## dotcomfairy

Those of you with 11 year olds: how do you punish them? We use the naughty step with our other girls but starting to think our eldest is too old for it at nearly 11.

What do you do? Taking phones/games consoles away? Grounding? ( I think she is a little young for this. She does play out quite frequently with her friends)


----------



## JASMAK

I dont give time outs to my 9 year old...privlidges taken away usually instead...appropriate things


----------



## suzib76

It depends what they have done really but I think time out is for toddlers and very young children 

I never have to punish Leah, she isn't naughty, she is growing up into young woman and she needs more guidance now than punishment

I dont know why you think 11 is too young to be grounded, it's an ideal age as they are more than capable of understanding the idea and this is a time where they want to be out and about with their freinds

It really does depend on what they have done I guess


----------



## FeistyFemme

I never support Punishment. That may effect kids mental health.


----------

